# Comics & Manga[POSSIBLE SPOILERS]



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

Come on, someone ELSE in here has to read comics. As for manga, I'm not even gonna bother.

My collection:

-Ultimate X Men
-Cable & Deadpool
-Warhammer 40,000
-Yotsuba&!
-Judge Dredd

Bit small, I know.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 8, 2009)

I read collected comics from the library sometimes but thats mostly it. Anything that isn't Spiderman, Iron Man or F4 i'm not that interested in. (Yeah I know I suck)

Manga? I love loads of manga. I adore the Yu-gi-oh and Megaman manga and have finished reading my most recent copy of Battle Royale.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

^ I also love the megaman manga (even if i've only read the first 2) and Battle Royale is a great series.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't have my manga collection with me so I can't check, but it's pretty massive; somewhere between 150 and 200 volumes? I've got loads of Fruits Basket, Case Closed (Detective Conan), Psychic Academy, Bleach, FMA and Naruto, all of Death Note, Azumanga, Loveless, Pet Shop of Horrors, Chobits, Cardcaptor Sakura, Gundam SEED, and FLCL, and loads of bits of other manga series, like Yotsuba&!, Negima, Love Hina, Pita-Ten, Evangelion, Suikoden, Tsubasa, Battle Royale and other stuff. 

I tend to save up lots of money and then spend it all on cheap second-hand manga at anime cons X3

The only graphic novel I own is V for Vendetta, and I absolutely _adore _it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

Ryu Tyruka said:


> I read collected comics from the library sometimes but thats mostly it. Anything that isn't Spiderman, Iron Man or F4 i'm not that interested in. (Yeah I know I suck)
> 
> Manga? I love loads of manga. I adore the Yu-gi-oh and Megaman manga and have finished reading my most recent copy of Battle Royale.


Read the Ultimate series. I don't think Stark's been made one yet, but I know for a fact there's an Ultimate Spidey(which features Shadowcat) and F4(featuring Prof BaldieXavier), though.


----------



## Chao (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a fan of Marvel generally but my favourite of them is probably Captain America. Even though the Spiderman series have the coolest villains. (HobGoblin and Lizard are awesome)


----------



## spaekle (Mar 8, 2009)

For Western comics, I've read Watchmen, American Born Chinese, and some kind of graphic novelization of The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Pretty much just things my friends have let me borrow. :V

I keep meaning to start reading more comics... but art is the main thing that draws me to a comic series, and a lot of the art in the comics I find is pretty eeeeeeh. (Suggestions for comics with awesome artwork would be greatly appreciated. c:) 

I have a lot of manga; don't care to list it all.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> For Western comics, I've read Watchmen, American Born Chinese, and some kind of graphic novelization of The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Pretty much just things my friends have let me borrow. :V
> 
> I keep meaning to start reading more comics... but art is the main thing that draws me to a comic series, and a lot of the art in the comics I find is pretty eeeeeeh. (Suggestions for comics with awesome artwork would be greatly appreciated. c:)
> 
> I have a lot of manga; don't care to list it all.


The Ultimate series sans a few issues with guest artists, Cable and Deadpool, and the recent Spawn comics have been good.


----------



## Chao (Mar 8, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> ^ I also love the megaman manga (even if i've only read the first 2) and Battle Royale is a great series.


Battle Royale is a good series indeed, i'm at 13, where  Mitsuko has the wierdest death yet  I did see it coming though.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 8, 2009)

Battle Royale absolutely horrifed me. I watched the film and it wasn't too bad, but I actually threw up because the manga made me feel so sick. 

(ssh I have a weak stomach)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 8, 2009)

I like weird indie comics that only come out in Belgium ): Usually really like American comics but I don't find them as often or easily as said indie comics.
Oh and re: Japanese comics I only read Yotsuba and Monster.


----------



## $Tabuu$ (Mar 8, 2009)

The movie was worse. Wierd film, didn't they have that guy from Takeshi's Castle as the teacher?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 8, 2009)

$Tabuu$ said:


> The movie was worse. Wierd film, didn't they have that guy from Takeshi's Castle as the teacher?


Worse how? I agree the manga has much better characterisation, plot and, well, pretty much everything, but it's also way, way more graphic in its depictions of, well, everything (isn't vol 8 or something nothing but endless sex scenes with Mitsuko?). 

I think that the manga's better, quality-wise, but also a lot herder to stomach. Which is really saying something, because the movie's pretty horrific.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

$Tabuu$ said:


> The movie was worse. Wierd film, didn't they have that guy from Takeshi's Castle as the teacher?


The Count himself. It was... controversial, to say the least.


----------



## $Tabuu$ (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah. Its just in the manga you can relate to the characters more and it doesn't just seem a gorefest if you're watching for the first time.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 8, 2009)

for western comics, i read maus and a third of bone. i want to read alan moore's comics somewhat.

as for manga, i have all of azumanga daioh, all of the main plot of the recipe for gertrude (volume five is just one long omake, if i remember), all of what yotsuba&! has come to america, all of the flcl manga, both volumes of q-ko-chan, three volumes of emma (a surprisingly entertaining manga about victorian maids :x), five volumes of sugar sugar rune, the disgaea one-shot, the first volume of the disgaea 2 manga, the first volume of murder princess, and the first volume of astro boy. the only manga i want to read is the haruhi manga, plus whatever new nari kusakawa manga. kusakawa is a great storyteller.


----------



## Flora (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't read the western comics.  I'm weird like that.

As for mangas:

Tokyo Mew Mew (+ a la Mode)
Cardcaptor Sakura  (1-4)
Kamichama Karin (7.  yeah, just seven. Good God I need Chu really bad.))
Pita-Ten (1-4, 7-8)
Shugo Chara! (4-5, saw the anime so there's no need.)
Kingdom Hearts (1-3.)
Hell Girl (1-4, two copies of three thanks to Christmas)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 8, 2009)

The Digimon Tamers manga was true to the anime.


----------



## Flora (Mar 12, 2009)

Speaking of mangas,

There is something seriously wrong here.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a horrible person who doesn't buy these things. I did start reading Soul Eater at one point, but I stopped for... some reason I don't remember. I probably had homework to do (LIKE I DO RIGHT ARSING NOW).

[is not counting Hetalia.]


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 12, 2009)

Umm, I have read the first three issues of Runaways (Marvel series). Anyone heard of it?

I also read whatever Naruto manga my friends give me. Plus the issues of Pokemon Diamond and Pearl my brother buys.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 13, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> Umm, I have read the first three issues of Runaways (Marvel series). Anyone heard of it?
> 
> I also read whatever Naruto manga my friends give me. Plus the issues of Pokemon Diamond and Pearl my brother buys.


Oh yesssss.

I've read a few chapters, but lost interest and money once the new Ultimates started rolling in.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm getting very interested in the comic the Invisibles and am probably going to order it soon.
Has anyone else read it yet?


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

I loved the marvel "what if's"


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 14, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'm getting very interested in the comic the Invisibles and am probably going to order it soon.
> Has anyone else read it yet?


What's it about?


----------



## Die (Mar 14, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> I loved the marvel "what if's"


They were very clever. I remember reading the collection of them. They should've done more.


----------



## Aenrhien (Mar 14, 2009)

X-men and Batman were favorites of mine growing up. Have a bit of a soft spot for Superman, Fantastic Four and Ironman too, but I don't try to keep up with them as much as I do the first two. Haven't kept up with much of anything lately.

Japanese comics are much the same; couple of favorites, mild interest in a few others. Kuroshitsuji is the one I'm following lately, was keeping up with Naruto for a while. Don't see the reason for all the hype with either series.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 14, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> What's it about?


As far as I can tell, it's about a group of people from an organization (Invisible College) who travel through time and space to fight physical and psychological oppression using their powers.
The series follows a specific team most of the time, consisting of characters such as Livepudlian hooligans, transgendered shamans and American police officers.

It sounds great and I know they visit Oscar Wilde and the Marquis de Sade at different points of the series so it can only be _awesome_.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 14, 2009)

I read alot, although I prefer manga over western style comics for some reason. Some of my favorite series are: Fruits Basket, Soul Eater, Full Metal Alchemist, Zombie Loan, +Anima, Chibi Vampire, Captive Heart, and Negima. I think that cover all of them...


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Mar 14, 2009)

The only mango I read is Yotsuba&!. I can read it online for free, so I don't have to buy it or anything (besides, who sells manga in the US?)


----------



## Flora (Mar 14, 2009)

^ Barnes & Nobles.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 14, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> The only mango I read is Yotsuba&!. I can read it online for free, so I don't have to buy it or anything (besides, who sells manga in the US?)


How about Books a Million, Barnes and Noble, and any chain bookstore in America?

I have but one, MEGATOKYO volume 1.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 15, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> I have but one, MEGATOKYO volume 1.


That's not really something to brag about.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> As far as I can tell, it's about a group of people from an organization (Invisible College) who travel through time and space to fight physical and psychological oppression using their powers.
> The series follows a specific team most of the time, consisting of characters such as Livepudlian hooligans, transgendered shamans and American polyce officers.


All I read of this paragraph was 'Liverpudlian hooligans' and I want this.


----------

